# Refinishing a rod



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I have an old 8' fiberglass rod that has never been left at home on my fishing trips since i got it in 92.(Made in the early 80's i'm guessing) It's called a drumstik..not even an expensive rod..but it's always the first one in the water when i hit the beach. So it's a bit of a sentimental thing i guess( It was actually my wife's...she had it in her attic when i met her.but that's another story) 
It has taken a beating over the years and the paint has a few chips and just need some TLC..The guides are still solid..but i want upgrade them if i am going to refinish.
I"m not sure that i want to do it myself...but i would like to know more about refinishing..how to fill the chips...how to strip the old finish...things like that. I have some literature on building new rods and want to give it a shot in when i have the time to do it...but i thought this could be a great winter project and i could breathe some new life into this sweet little rod 
So i'm looking for a good source if anyone has some ideas...I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I also have an old rod that I'm gonna fix up. It's a 7 1/3 foot Diawa Regal Series model 5624 rated 1-4 oz. I picked it up at a yard sale for $5 bucks. The length is what got me 7 1/3. I have never seen that before. It's fiberglass and I think I'm gonna put the meyal guides like the ones that were on it. I'll post pics when I get it done.


----------

